# Which forums do you visit often apart from TDF?



## a_medico (Jan 28, 2013)

TDF is my favorite.

I do visit imdb (movies), xda forums (android ) and dpreview for photography. 

Some subforums on Flickr too.


----------



## furious_gamer (Jan 28, 2013)

E, xda, stackoverflow, hifivision.


----------



## amjath (Jan 28, 2013)

Xda, overclock.net


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2013)

TDF,Techenclave,Anandtech,U.G forums,Jemsite


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 28, 2013)

These are everyday visit, each about 15 mins, doesn't matter how tired I am,
- WUS
- Audi
- Digit
- WarezBB (will be dead without this one)
These are every other day,
- XDA
- Swype
These once a week,
- jjmehta (to see if any good deal is there)
- SwiftKey
- GSMArena
- Man United
Could anyone suggest me a good gaming forum? A forum of PC gamers only?


----------



## pratyush997 (Jan 28, 2013)

OCFreaks!
and XDA


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jan 28, 2013)

Regularly : TE, E, XDA


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Could anyone suggest me a good gaming forum? A forum of PC gamers only?


Try forums of private torrent sites like blackcatgames etc.


----------



## .jRay. (Jan 28, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Could anyone suggest me a good gaming forum? A forum of PC gamers only?



gamesradar.com


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 28, 2013)

me only TDF, that too i just read all post.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 28, 2013)

TDF,
TE,
E,
XDA,
PhySicsForums,
FF,
OCs,
AnandTech,
W7,
CodeCall,
Stackoverflow.
OWM,.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 29, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Try forums of private torrent sites like blackcatgames etc.





nickaustin said:


> gamesradar.com


Thanks guys.


----------



## coderunknown (Jan 29, 2013)

Tech2 & XDA


----------



## havoknation (Jan 29, 2013)

TDF, XDA, GSMarena, E, TE, OCF


----------



## perplexed (Jan 29, 2013)

TechRadar, TechEnclave, TDF, Anandtech, PhysicsForum, xda, gsmarena, stackoverflow, W-BB (  )


----------



## a_medico (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks for the interesting recommendations. What exactly is anandtech. Are the members mostly indians of farangs? Why the name anand?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 29, 2013)

It was founded by Anandlal shimpi,who has some roots in India.Anand Lal Shimpi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Its a very active forum,i guess Indians are less,Ive never seen such Ultra-Geeks anywhere else,not that the Geeks here or elsewhere are not good


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 29, 2013)

Windows 7 Forums


----------



## tkin (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm a full time TDF guy


----------



## Vyom (Jan 29, 2013)

Santanu.in: Its a forum for IGNOU MCA.

Also, XDA, Ubuntu forums, Quora, Google forum....  Thiking to be on regular on some other technical forums like Stack Overflow. But dont get enough time.


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> It was founded by Anandlal shimpi,who has some roots in India.Anand Lal Shimpi - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Its a very active forum,i guess Indians are less,Ive never seen such Ultra-Geeks anywhere else,not that the Geeks here or elsewhere are not good


Tom'sHardware , Ultra-Geeks ???


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Tom'sHardware , Ultra-Geeks ???



mm..theyre good too.but some say that theyre biased.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jan 30, 2013)

I visit-
1. TDF
2. OCFreaks
3. Tech2 Forums

On a less regular basis-
1. Steam forums
2. Anandtech Forums
3. Erodov
4. Overclock.net forums
5. TE


----------



## Hrishi (Jan 30, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> mm..theyre good too.but some say that theyre biased.


Intel FanBoys ,


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 30, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Intel FanBoys ,



haha you knew it !


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> I'm a full time TDF guy




Same here.  And BanglaTorrents also, just to thank & download, rarely post. 

Rest are occasional visits.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> Same here.  And BanglaTorrents also, just to thank & download, rarely post.
> 
> Rest are occasional visits.


Where do you get Bengali torrents, mind to share?


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

That's the site: banglatorrents.com

It's a private tracker, and with very good content.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> That's the site: banglatorrents.com
> 
> It's a private tracker, and with very good content.


Wow, great site. Thanks a lot.
But I can't register, could you possibly send an invitation to me?


----------



## Nanducob (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> That's the site: banglatorrents.com
> 
> It's a private tracker, and with very good content.



wow..every other state in India needs to have their own tracker


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Wow, great site. Thanks a lot.
> But I can't register, could you possibly send an invitation to me?




Too bad, they now charge $5 for registering. Asked the admins, invitation is currently off.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> Too bad, they now charge $5 for registering. Asked the admins, invitation is currently off.


250/- INR for unlimited access? Worth every penny, is the payment method secure?


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

Unlimited access as long as is ratio is over 0.60 (last time I checked it was that, don't know if they have changed). Payment method is PayPal only, so should not be any problem.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> Unlimited access as long as is ratio is over 0.60 (last time I checked it was that, don't know if they have changed). Payment method is PayPal only, so should not be any problem.


Thanks, will subscribe once I get to hyd, current speeds will not allow me to have more than 0.10 ratio(got kicked out of anime HQ, 256kbps UL sucks).


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

^^ There's a trick, you just keep the torrents seeding, doesn't matter whether you are uploading at all. They give you seed points which keep on accumulating for every half hour seed for each torrent. Redeem the seed points for upload data to keep the ratio higher.

My present ratio is over 12 after almost 04 years, and achieving this on EVDO (mostly) is sort of making a World Record IMO.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Skud said:


> ^^ There's a trick, you just keep the torrents seeding, doesn't matter whether you are uploading at all. They give you seed points which keep on accumulating for every half hour seed for each torrent. Redeem the seed points for upload data to keep the ratio higher.
> 
> My present ratio is over 12 after almost 04 years, and achieving this on EVDO (mostly) is sort of making a World Record IMO.


Oooh, so all I have to do is seed, no need to actually upload the stuff? Hell yeah, block UL speed to 2kbps and get a high ratio, its dumb but good for us anyway


----------



## Skud (Jan 30, 2013)

Yup. 

Enough talking on one single site. Use the PM for further info.


----------



## ghost_z (Jan 30, 2013)

I am regular to
Overclock.net
and ocfreaks.com

and visit these sometimes
TDF
TE
IGN
GAMESPOT
ETC


----------



## Dhanishta (Feb 9, 2013)

Apart from TDF,I visit joomfish,forum.joomla,magentoforum.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 9, 2013)

Apart from TDF I visit only Yahoo! Answers.


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 9, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Apart from TDF I visit only Yahoo! Answers.



i was also active on Yahoo ! Answers for 6 months,it was good timepass.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 10, 2013)

tech2 is practically a ghost town . But I am on overclock.net for now..


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 10, 2013)

M-A-N-Y. Can't make a list.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tdf,ocf,erodov,techenclave


----------



## coolpcguy (Feb 11, 2013)

tech2 - obligations. IVG, TDF - very rare. I'm a Stack Exchange fanatic though


----------



## avinandan012 (Feb 11, 2013)

^ nice to see you posting again


----------



## arescool (Feb 11, 2013)

WPCentral
XDA Forums
TDF


----------



## theserpent (Feb 11, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> tech2 is practically a ghost town . But I am on overclock.net for now..



+1.
I vist
TDF
Ocrreaks
XDA


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 11, 2013)

The Sorcerer said:


> tech2 is practically a ghost town ..





coolpcguy said:


> tech2 - obligations.



Atleast reply to a few threads on T2 on weekends. Only 3 or 4 guys reply there(me included)


----------



## mitraark (Feb 11, 2013)

TDF, TechEnclave, XDA mostly.
Have been previously active on many torrent forums like torrent invite, thepiratesociety, many others which they ask you not to name in public


----------



## 101gamzer (Feb 11, 2013)

TDF,Yahoo! Answers,XDA.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 11, 2013)

any saveondish forum mods or users here? any idea what happened to that forum?


----------



## Sarath (Feb 12, 2013)

TDF, TE, IVG, Erodov, X-BHP, Team-BHP, XDA forums in that order


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2013)

reniarahim1 said:


> any saveondish forum mods or users here? any idea what happened to that forum?



I registered on that forum when i had to get DTH, made 2-3 posts.. what happened there ?


----------



## reniarahim1 (Feb 12, 2013)

there was some server issue. now they migrated to a new page. not able to find forum any where.


----------

